# The only way to recover



## SkaterManifest (Sep 21, 2013)

I recovered from intense DPDR about 4 years ago. I literally had it 24/7. The only way I was ever able to recover was by not researching it or even thinking about it. Like most people, I got it from smoking weed. And ever since I recovered, i've been smoking everyday. It has nothing to do with taking meds, exercising or anything. You literally just have to move on with life. This is literally the first time I visited this site in years lol. Just remember that it lasts only as long as you want it to last.

If you're wondering why I came back to this site, it's because I wondered if people still suffer with it. I know bad it sucks to have it, but just remember that it always goes away.


----------



## Nadosa (Sep 9, 2017)

What if the symptoms went away but thoughts are still there? I dont have DP anymore, but difficulties to regain my life.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I recognize this life philosophy as "ignorance is bliss". How does the song go....I was going to walk the dog, but I got high. I was going to go to college, but I got high.

I was going to start a family, but I got high...LOL


----------



## PeterMe93 (Oct 2, 2015)

I agree with you OP. Sites like anxietynomore.co.uk say the same thing. I do believe it's the only way to recover because DP sustains itself by us worrying about it....after having it chronically for so long and exhausting all ends, it makes so much sense that it was just ME who was keeping it going.

I disagree with the idea that you can't "think about it" though, because if you try not to think about it that will just backfire. But you might not have meant it literally.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I read in a book on anxiety that top sports people get good by constant practice, and when they stop training their ability fades (use it or lose it). It suggested that these problems are maintained by constantly thinking about them. We become world champions of our disorder! So that's the principle behind approaches like distraction and just getting on with things. The less you use those circuits the weaker they become. Easier said than done of course, but it makes sense.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Phantasm said:


> I read in a book on anxiety that top sports people get good by constant practice, and when they stop training their ability fades (use it or lose it). It suggested that these problems are maintained by constantly thinking about them. We become world champions of our disorder! So that's the principle behind approaches like distraction and just getting on with things. The less you use those circuits the weaker they become. Easier said than done of course, but it makes sense.


I DP harder than you bro!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I DP harder than you bro!


 Right, DP arm wrestle! 

Ah, well, I only meant I understand the theory. It may not be enough for everyone depending on their circumstances. Distraction and doing normal things only helped me to a point.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I get this, worked for a few of my friends, didn't work for others. I mean two years off this site, many other things and not thinking about health got me to 30% but doesn't mean I can do maths like I could or even have thoughts... to a blank minder this is funny thread, as while I agree totally with anxiety is a loop and for SOME the cause, when you have no thoughts, you really aren't in a loop. I don't wake up and say HEY DP, it's just default me currently.

This site it could be Facebook, i've no negative anxiety thoughts, it's like i am relating to something I read, i suggest it's a little deeper than you think or we would just have one page at the introduction saying "stop reading about this, move on and you will be all good in a while"... we also wouldn't have such results with medications over time, think the thread that proves this is 20 years DP... he moved on, got married (if i remember), held a job, totally forgot for 20 years, ended up taking an anti psychotic for unrelated reasons and in one week had a huge 80/90% break through, so deep that he cried... so yeah... if it isn't cured, you are simply learning to deal with your hand and that's fair enough, if it's gone away naturally, again well done...

It's my first advice and even with good medication, you got to get out of the loop, but it's like telling a depressed person to stop thinking about depression, some might recover naturally, in time, some might have Chronic Depression which needs treatment


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes, I would say it's a good method if you got DP after a bad marijuana experience or similar but are otherwise quite well adjusted, but if you have a more complicated history like mine then other treatments are likely to be needed - perhaps a combination of things. It's always good to keep different approaches in mind though, as although it might not be the right one now that doesn't mean in wont prove useful at a later stage of recovery.


----------



## sekhmet (Jan 24, 2011)

Incorrect. I am a counterexample of that. I didn't consciously brainwash myself to stop thinking of the thing that was driving me crazy, and I recovered.

Stop misinforming the world. You didn't recover because you're such a bright guy - more that your brain just naturally went back into equilibrium. I can tell you, that there are many people who suffer from DP for years chronically who are twice the person you are. You just have the hubris to assume that you were somehow involved in your recovery.

Also, know that you smoking pot is a ticking time bomb. Let me just warn you, that if you had DP once, that it's a cinch to have it again, even if it seems unimaginable now. I am saying this out of compassion for you. Reconsider it. Some people can smoke pot their entire life every day with no consequences. Some can get a whiff of weed once and trigger DP.


----------



## Nadosa (Sep 9, 2017)

sekhmet said:


> Incorrect. I am a counterexample of that. I didn't consciously brainwash myself to stop thinking of the thing that was driving me crazy, and I recovered.
> 
> Stop misinforming the world. You didn't recover because you're such a bright guy - more that your brain just naturally went back into equilibrium. I can tell you, that there are many people who suffer from DP for years chronically who are twice the person you are. You just have the hubris to assume that you were somehow involved in your recovery.
> 
> Also, know that you smoking pot is a ticking time bomb. Let me just warn you, that if you had DP once, that it's a cinch to have it again, even if it seems unimaginable now. I am saying this out of compassion for you. Reconsider it. Some people can smoke pot their entire life every day with no consequences. Some can get a whiff of weed once and trigger DP.


It was his way of recovery. How do you know he wasnt involved? Why judging? Just let it be.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

sekhmet said:


> Incorrect. I am a counterexample of that. I didn't consciously brainwash myself to stop thinking of the thing that was driving me crazy, and I recovered.
> 
> Stop misinforming the world. You didn't recover because you're such a bright guy - more that your brain just naturally went back into equilibrium. I can tell you, that there are many people who suffer from DP for years chronically who are twice the person you are. You just have the hubris to assume that you were somehow involved in your recovery.
> 
> Also, know that you smoking pot is a ticking time bomb. Let me just warn you, that if you had DP once, that it's a cinch to have it again, even if it seems unimaginable now. I am saying this out of compassion for you. Reconsider it. Some people can smoke pot their entire life every day with no consequences. Some can get a whiff of weed once and trigger DP.


Yes, I understand why the title might annoy some people, but there's no need to belittle anyone. I do think he was involved in his recovery by not giving strength to the problem. He gave it no importance, focused on normal living, and his mind took that message and let it go. That might not be enough for everyone but it's a perfectly valid approach that helps many people recover. You can't know if others are the twice the person he is. He might do a lot of work for charity!


----------



## SkaterManifest (Sep 21, 2013)

sekhmet said:


> Incorrect. I am a counterexample of that. I didn't consciously brainwash myself to stop thinking of the thing that was driving me crazy, and I recovered.
> 
> Stop misinforming the world. You didn't recover because you're such a bright guy - more that your brain just naturally went back into equilibrium. I can tell you, that there are many people who suffer from DP for years chronically who are twice the person you are. You just have the hubris to assume that you were somehow involved in your recovery.
> 
> Also, know that you smoking pot is a ticking time bomb. Let me just warn you, that if you had DP once, that it's a cinch to have it again, even if it seems unimaginable now. I am saying this out of compassion for you. Reconsider it. Some people can smoke pot their entire life every day with no consequences. Some can get a whiff of weed once and trigger DP.


Ahhh unfortunately you are wrong my friend. I was involved in my own recovery, and I didn't brainwash myself into recovering. I simply stopped caring and it went away, so I give credit to myself, as anyone should if they recover, or are on the track for recovery. People heal from DPDR in different ways.

but tbh, good for you knowing people who recovered from DP for years who are twice the person as me!! thats dope as hell!!!

But I do pity you and I feel bad for the amount of hatred that you have in your heart for making such assumptions, especially since you do not know me lol. This forum is supposed to be for people who are looking for help, and I shared the way that I personally recovered. If it doesn't work for you, thats fine, but you don't have to bring someone down because they recovered a different way than you. After recovering I made a 4.0 in college, became a president of an MGC fraternity, did over 300 hours of community service, and now going to law school, all while smoking hellla dank pot and NOT getting DPDR from it. I recovered years ago, and I know that Ill never get DPDR again, and if i do, i really wouldn't even give a shit lol. I had DPDR for years, so its nothing that im scared of anymore, but i've been fully recovered, so i know i'll never get it again in my life.

Hopefully you get more educated on the topic and learn to be more understanding!! Only saying this outta compassion for you, broski!


----------



## SkaterManifest (Sep 21, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> Yes, I understand why the title might annoy some people, but there's no need to belittle anyone. I do think he was involved in his recovery by not giving strength to the problem. He gave it no importance, focused on normal living, and his mind took that message and let it go. That might not be enough for everyone but it's a perfectly valid approach that helps many people recover. You can't know if others are the twice the person he is. He might do a lot of work for charity!


Thanks!!


----------



## SkaterManifest (Sep 21, 2013)

Nadosa said:


> What if the symptoms went away but thoughts are still there? I dont have DP anymore, but difficulties to regain my life.


honestly, what worked for me is to just lets the thoughts flow. don't fight the thoughts, and eventually you'll look past em. thats what i did.


----------



## SkaterManifest (Sep 21, 2013)

forestx5 said:


> I recognize this life philosophy as "ignorance is bliss". How does the song go....I was going to walk the dog, but I got high. I was going to go to college, but I got high.
> 
> I was going to start a family, but I got high...LOL


lol eyy shit happens lol


----------



## SkaterManifest (Sep 21, 2013)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> You might want to educate yourself as to the one size fits all fallacy.


sorry man!! just told my way of how i recovered! may work for you, or may not!


----------



## SkaterManifest (Sep 21, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> Right, DP arm wrestle!
> 
> Ah, well, I only meant I understand the theory. It may not be enough for everyone depending on their circumstances. Distraction and doing normal things only helped me to a point.


the thing that helped me alot was playing guitar, didn't serve as a distraction, but it really helped me feel alive. mainly cause i love music


----------



## SkaterManifest (Sep 21, 2013)

PeterMe93 said:


> I agree with you OP. Sites like anxietynomore.co.uk say the same thing. I do believe it's the only way to recover because DP sustains itself by us worrying about it....after having it chronically for so long and exhausting all ends, it makes so much sense that it was just ME who was keeping it going.
> 
> I disagree with the idea that you can't "think about it" though, because if you try not to think about it that will just backfire. But you might not have meant it literally.


nahh i didn't mean it literally lol. i obviously didnt not think of it lol. but i just let the thoughts flow through, and eventually it went away


----------



## SkaterManifest (Sep 21, 2013)

h



CK1 said:


> I get this, worked for a few of my friends, didn't work for others. I mean two years off this site, many other things and not thinking about health got me to 30% but doesn't mean I can do maths like I could or even have thoughts... to a blank minder this is funny thread, as while I agree totally with anxiety is a loop and for SOME the cause, when you have no thoughts, you really aren't in a loop. I don't wake up and say HEY DP, it's just default me currently.
> 
> This site it could be Facebook, i've no negative anxiety thoughts, it's like i am relating to something I read, i suggest it's a little deeper than you think or we would just have one page at the introduction saying "stop reading about this, move on and you will be all good in a while"... we also wouldn't have such results with medications over time, think the thread that proves this is 20 years DP... he moved on, got married (if i remember), held a job, totally forgot for 20 years, ended up taking an anti psychotic for unrelated reasons and in one week had a huge 80/90% break through, so deep that he cried... so yeah... if it isn't cured, you are simply learning to deal with your hand and that's fair enough, if it's gone away naturally, again well done...
> 
> It's my first advice and even with good medication, you got to get out of the loop, but it's like telling a depressed person to stop thinking about depression, some might recover naturally, in time, some might have Chronic Depression which needs treatment


hell yea dude!


----------



## sekhmet (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm glad it worked for you, but I don't agree with how you're communicating with people.

I feel like most people here are quite intelligent people and have been trying the full gamut of things to get rid of this beast. When someone comes in and says "it's easy to get rid of it, it's all in your head," it just places the blame of this condition on the person- that somehow they're not strong enough to have already beaten dp. I don't think that's helpful and instead discourages already suffering people.

In my opinion, anyone whose suffered from dp for months has already been through more crap than most people. People with dp deserve kudos for suffering through something that is unimaginable to most, rather than having to endure simple minded pep talks like this.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

I smoked pot everyday for awhile and didn't have any issues. However, one bad experience ruined it forever. It gave me DP for a month and I recovered 100%. I was so recovered that I thought I could smoke weed again without a problem. Big mistake. DP came back worse than before and took MUCH longer to get rid of. It's still not completely gone. Listen to me when I say you are playing with fire by going back to weed. Weed highs can be hit or miss and if you miss you will relapse bad. Stop now while the gettin's good.


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

DPDR HAS EVERYTHING TO DO WITH DRUGS, THEY ARE A WAY - TRIGGER PLUS ANXIETY AND TRAUMAS, GOOD YOUR INTENTION BUT DON`T ADVICE TO SUSCEPTIBLE PEOPLE HERE, TO JUST KEEP DOING DRUGS, WHEN THEY GOT THIS FROM IT, BECAUSE YOU FEEL BETTER... REMEMBER FIRST RULE OF DPDR, WHAT WORKED FOR YOU, MIGHT NOT WORK FOR SOMEBODY ELSE...


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

For me it has to do with taking meds (also going back on them actually worsens the condition). I have a blank mind. Severe brain fog. I feel no anxiety from dp/dr. The dp zombie state is just there. It's hard to explain.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ignoring DP works totally for some people, and is helpful for most who have DP. Even if you don't recover that way, it helps.

For many, deeper methods of treatment are necessary. Making important changes in life, etc.


----------



## esroh (Jan 4, 2017)

Theres a lot of truth to this but its not always enough.

Ive had 24/7 DR for 14+ years and i know for a fact, one can life with it just fine by totally forgetting about it. Most of the time i was happy and dr was just an annoying dreamy 2d feeling in the background. But it was still there to some extend.

However when i obsess over it, it gets so bad, i feel like im in a fucking coma in an alternate universe. Like it does right now and getting out of the obsession can be really hard but ultimately its a choice.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

I feel heaps better if im busy and doing things to take my mind of dp dr , i find if im with other people its even better .
But it's still there just in the back ground , your right though becsuse it is better to be slightly better by being busy then to lay around doing bugger all .
I think if I was to really not completely not ever think about dp it most likely will go away but my minds always on it , its partly an obession to me in guessing 
I have other health conditions that are physical and chroinc on top of dissociation , these physical conditions make me feel very out off control and anxious so it fuels the dp dr in me ..
It's a hard situation for me because there are many reasons for my chronic anxiety hence gives me dr dp ...
Sucks


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I smoked weed for the first time 17 years ago(never touched it again. No drugs no alcohol) and it gave me Dp/dr and I was in hell for years. Of course back then there was no name for this crap and all doctors kept calling it panic attacks. And boy did I suffer!!!! I recovered and was fine for over 15 year until February when this HELL came out of nowhere. The point is that stay away from freaking drugs, if you have anxiety/depression/panic/trauma/ get help and if you don't know where it came from (like me) still get help because obliviously the brain has an imbalance that need to be fix and it's nkt magically going to fix itself. And if one medicine doesn't work, TRY ANOTHER ONE. 
"And if at first you don't succeed. Then dust yourself off and try again". No one deserves to live with this hell! This hell for me came with anxiety and gave me depression. I never knew what depression felt like in my life. Me! Happy goofy me that the only thing I would worry about is what was I gonna have for my next meal! I love food!????????‍♀ Once I got rid of that awful depression feeling this hell was better to handle. So stay away from drugs and keep trying to come out this stupid condition


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I DP harder than you bro!


Nah fam I DP more than you


----------



## Flavius (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, I must disagree here. My DP didnt came from smoking weed, it came from panic attacks and trauma, before DP I was depressed from time to time since I was a teenager, and now I'm 32.

I wasnt on this forum for months, distracting myself by watching movies. TV Shows, taking a long walk and listening relaxation music - and it didnt make my DP go away. Diet will also not help because DP didnt came from eating a lot of junk food and drinking caffeine. There's million of people eating junk food everyday and drinking caffeine and they didnt even develop anxiety or mild depression.

We all have different past and life circumstances and we all get out from DP differently. Well, there's many paths (well at least few of them) to recovery or even half recovery where you can function normaly and do everyday stuff.


----------

